
Demonstrating the inferiority of multi-tasking by simulation - alexis2b
https://medium.com/@stefan.willuda/simulating-the-negative-consequences-of-multitasking-on-flow-throughput-and-value-generation-973319e16704
======
alexis2b
TL,DR: multi-tasking generates increased lead time, reduced flow and more
missed opportunities leading to inferior value generation.

